# White Trash!



## dbbd1

As I introduced our newly adopted hens into their new home, I realized that they are white trash. They live in a mobile home.


----------



## hollyosborn

HAHAHAHAHAH Love it!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Well, so do we.
We decided to get as much land as we could afford instead of a McMansion.
But, hey, that's just us.
And yes, I like NASCAR too.


----------



## Apyl

Why are they White Trash just because they live in a mobile home???


----------



## CMCLB

Love it!!!


----------



## Shalva

there are many who live in permanent houses who are trash and many who live in mobile homes who are not... stereotypes like this are offensive


----------



## rob

some of my best mates live in mobile homes and they are certainly not trash !!


----------



## cindy

he/she is joking people! get a grip! nice mobile you have there....


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

I suppose I could make some snide comments about yankees, just joking, of course.
But it really doesn't bother me, as a Vietnam veteran I've been called some bad things in my life. I'm used to it.
Have a nice day!


----------



## cindy

yankees!?! now you've done it!


----------



## Shalva

joke or not... still offensive


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Seriously, when my wife and I moved to the country, we decided to put our money into land, and then got what we could afford for a house.
Today, after years of hard work and sweat (and bill paying) the acreage is fully fenced, I have built horse stables, feed rooms, we have barns and sheds, chicken coops and runs, and oh yes, a mobile home. 
And it's all paid for - no more mortgage.
And I really didn't take too much offense with the original poster. I'll be the first to admit I'm a pickup truck driving, country music listening, mobile home living, Southern *******.
OK everyone, time for a group hug!!!


----------



## cindy

the term "white trash" has been around since the 1830's..
people are way too thin skinned these days.


----------



## ThreeJ

Where are the old cars? Their yard is way to clean...


----------



## cindy

lol you might be a ******* if: your home is mobile and your 5 cars aren't.
you might be a ******* : you think loading the dishwasher means getting your wife drunk!
you might be a ******* : your hairdo has ever been ruined by a ceiling fan..
you might be a ******* : your mother inlaw has ammo on her Christmas list
you might be a ******* : you've ever BBQ spam on the grill you might be a *******...
you go to family reunions to meet women you might be a *******... funny stuff right there!!! Git'er done...


----------



## aymelli

I live in a mobil home, I'm white... But not trash. But the ******* jokes were funny, and no offense to me.lmfao


----------



## viktimh

Awesome coop. Love it would fit perfect in my wt home.


----------



## dbbd1

ThreeJ said:


> Where are the old cars? Their yard is way to clean...


They sold them all to the junk yard so they cold get more crack (scratch).

Really people, offensive? Don't like it, don't read it. That is what we have in this great nation, the power of choice.

One of them, the cochin, doesn't even shave her legs!
(And before you get all uppity about that one, neither does my wife and I happen to like it)


----------



## dbbd1

ricepaddydaddy said:


> And I really didn't take too much offense with the original poster. I'll be the first to admit I'm a pickup truck driving, country music listening, mobile home living, Southern *******.
> OK everyone, time for a group hug!!!


I drive a pick up too, not a *******, a biker and open-minded.

I guess most people failed the "humor-check."


----------



## dbbd1

cindy said:


> you might be a ******* : you've ever BBQ spam on the grill you might be a *******...


 Hmmmm, I just fry it in the kitchen, am I close? Maybe on my mother's side?


----------



## Energyvet

Gotta say the jokes are funny. Lol. Let's hear some Yankee jokes...


----------



## cindy

too funny... life is too short to be offended...........hairy legs tickle don't they??


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

dbbd1 said:


> I drive a pick up too, not a *******, a biker and open-minded.
> 
> I guess most people failed the "humor-check."


Well bless your heart. 
(It's a southern thing)


----------



## dbbd1

ricepaddydaddy said:


> Well bless your heart.
> (It's a southern thing)


At least you did not say "hush punkin" I know what that means in "southern." Or does it mean the same thing???


----------



## AlexTS113

Awesome coop!


----------



## fuzziebutt

Now how in the Sam Hill can I be trolling around here all the time, living in Alabama for 30 plus years, and MISS A ******* thread?? Son of a ! Yep, I'm a *******, have been all my life! I don't take offense. I can laugh myself, too!


----------



## ReTIRED

Well now....I reckon thet them-thar _Moveable Houses _be a purty-good Thang *!
*( IF too many of them "_thin-skinned_" Yankees move into the Neighborhood......
.....it be fairly easy to git away from 'em *! *)
*Ha-Ha !!! 
*ReTIRED


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

Well, if nothing else, this "offensive" thread got over 1300 views. Sometimes you have to be a little creative with your thread name to get some attention, good or bad. I can take jokes. And nice mobile chicken home.


----------



## ReTIRED

Circle_U_Farm said:


> Well, if nothing else, this "offensive" thread got over 1300 views. Sometimes you have to be a little creative with your thread name to get some attention, good or bad. I can take jokes. And nice mobile chicken home.


I *AGREE *"Yank-from Ohio" ( Circle_U_Farm ) *!!! Ha-Ha !!!
*( _actually..._I find the HUMOR and the CHICKEN-TRACTOR _*ANALOGY *_...
Quite Refreshing *!!! *)

BEST to ya, Yank *! *
(ReTIRED )


----------



## roketdoc

I liked your coop but the main thing is THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------

